
Ask HN: Do you cut your own hair? - codegeek
Not sure if this is very HN appropriate but this is one of my biggest pain points. I am fortunate to have thick hair that I grow quickly. I like to keep my hair short. Anything beyond 3.5-4 weeks is pushing it. I <i>hate</i>, absolutely hate going to a hair salon&#x2F;barber etc.<p>I even bought lot of hair cutting tools but how the heck do you cut your own hair ?
======
abdophoto
I've actually been cutting my own hair for probably close to 15 years now with
a standard hair clipper. It's not just a buzz-cut either. I actually have more
on the top (like a #7) and a less on the sides (#3).

It really just comes from practice and learning the shape of your head. Once
you use clippers for a while you'll understand how it works. The only
challenging part is trimming your neckline which is where I usually have my
wife help me. Otherwise it's just a lot of practice.

One tip is always start with a higher numbered attachment and work your way
down. It's better to cut off less than more when you're first learning. If you
don't like the result, you can go to a barber and he can fix it for you.

~~~
Guest978120
Same, I use clippers, but go #3 - #8. Here, I photoshopped a quick image.

[http://i.imgur.com/tXbKNtF.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/tXbKNtF.jpg) (red and
green wrap around the head, blue is just the top section)

Red, I use #3. Green, I use #5. Blue, I do #8 at the front, #7 towards the
back. Then, after that, I use the inbetween numbers. So I use a #4, and smooth
out the transition from red to green. Then I use a #6, and smooth out from
green to blue.

To finish, thinning sheers. They're basically magic. I have thick hair, so I
just clip all over the place at different lengths, and it blends everything
together nicely.

The neckline is difficult to get straight. I'm finally able to do it with a
few mirrors, but it's a lot easier if you have someone else that can take 10
seconds for you.

I just use some clippers by Wahl, and they've always worked fine. Cleanup
takes the most time. Watch a few YouTube videos to get a better idea, and pick
a forgiving time to cut your hair as a first attempt. If all goes wrong, you
can just buzz it, or wear a hat for a week.

------
micky_25
I started cutting my own hair a few ago to save money and because I also hated
going to hair dressers. A started doing small trims, but after a while was
confident to try whatever I felt like. Guys hair really isn't that hard to cut
if your just doing the basics, and I've found it is really convenient to be
able to do it myself.

------
cprncus
Yes. Like everyone else here, I use clippers ($8 in Wal-Mart) and have for now
about 7 years. Wife does the edge by neck, or I can try in a mirror. Key
point: take them seriously when they tell you to oil after every use, or they
will rust/lock up.

I'm up to about 7 * $15 * 5x/yr = ~$500 savings. Look out, world!

------
DanBC
Yes.

Last time it needed to be done I let my 3 year old son do it, using clippers.
Great fun.

EDIT: as to how -

Get some wide masking tape. Stick that on the back of your head / neck. That
gives you a really easy way to get a straight line.

Use the graded combs.

Practice.

------
MattBearman
No, but then I actually really enjoy getting my hair cut, so I'm probably not
the kind of person from who should be answering this :)

In answer to how do you cut your own hair, not sure if this product is
available in the US, but it looks pretty good -
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/BaByliss-For-
Men-7435U-Clipper/dp/B0...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/BaByliss-For-
Men-7435U-Clipper/dp/B002FGTIZU)

------
anishkothari
I don't know if this helps, but you can get a good haircut for cheap in ethnic
neighborhoods in major cities (~$5) [e.g. Devon Ave. in Chicago] They often do
a quicker and better job than in franchise hair salons/barbershops that charge
2-3x. I really enjoy a good haircut and I don't like overpaying, so this is
the best option I've found.

------
stevekemp
I shave my head every few days/weeks. The longest I've gone without shaving my
head is probably three months.

I've been doing this for at least the last ten years, and mostly I manage to
avoid cutting myself. That said if my hair is too long I never shave the day
before a wedding, interview, or similar. Just in case I end up having to go
with wounds!

------
Frozenlock
Yes. I use a clipper to cut my hairs short and same length everywhere. Takes
between 5-10 minutes (plus cleaning) every few months.

------
teni
I used to with a clipper, but because there was no real way to even out the
cut it meant I'd cut off all the hair till my head shinned in the sun. My
girlfriend didn't like the look so I stopped....:)

------
jbobes
I did actually. Working on the cloud306.com brought me to it. I looked like a
hobo.

